# layout ??? from newbie



## baboiler (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello.Been lurking for awhile and now I have a couple questions to see if I can get answered. 

Quick overview of what I have and what I would like to build.I have the Prodigy Express DCC controller and 1 dcc engine with sound. The only thing I have done to this point is a simple oval for our Christmas village. HO scale.This is the 2nd Christmas I have used it.

I want to build a fulltime layout but have not had the time.I have however been thinking about it alot. The layout I am going to do is not prefered by many people here especially in HO scale. Ceiling layout. That is my only real alternative. It will however be a great addition to the mancave.Being a Purdue Boilermaker fan it also will fit the decor of the room perfectly.

Above is a really rough sketch of what I would like for the layout to look like. The outside track is roughly 10' x 15'.
The red lines are locations I would like to put in turnouts so I can move trains between tracks and reverse direction occassionally.

I am a ways out from starting but I like to have a plan before jumping into a project.My first questions are about power and wiring. Will my prodigy power this kind of layout? 3 trains running at once max. I plan on my turnouts to be manually operated. Will I need to add feeder wires? Another of my questions concerns power at the point of track change(turn outs). I have read some about special wiring for reverse tracks but I don't really understand it.With the type of layout I have sketched would there be any special or tricky wiring that would have to be done?

Please bear with me as I am new to this and I may not understand some of your explanations.This will run right below a drop ceiling in my basement.The ceiling is probably about 7'.I would appreciate any and all input on this.

I really am excited to do this project.Can't wait until I can start on it.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Questions...one by one...
1-The choice of the DCC system is dictated by the number of trains you want to run,independently of the layout design.So yes,your system should run three trains without a sweat.
2-Feeders are recommended every three to six feet of track to compensate for track resistance,rail joints,etc.
3-Polarity change is not a concern with your design as there is no reverse loop in it.You can have trains meet but you have no way to actually turn them around so no you don't have any tricky wiring to worry about.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll defer to others for info on DCC, wiring.

My question back to you is one of track spacing ... inner vs. outer loops. Do you plan to support the pair of track on a shelf mounted to the wall, or on a shelf/frame suspended from the ceiling itself? HO requires reasonably large turn radii ... typically 18" radius on the low end, 22" radius more normal. (Track radius for HO is measured to the midpoint between rails.) My point here is that your corner turns will be much more gradual than what you've shown in your sketch. You'll either need a very wide shelf/bridge in the corners, or have to use a ceiling-suspended frame.

Track-to-track spacing is important, too. You could us 18" R for inner, 22" R for outer, yielding 4" crossover spacing (track to track). That will work, but I'm not sure if you wanted tighter than that. Flextrack is an option, too ... you can bend to almost any radius.

Some guys here enjoy "short stuff" locos/cars ... like you would have in mining layouts. Those can navigate tighter turns. But the converse is true, too ... larger locos, passenger cars and the like require much larger radius turns.

Point: you really should have some target for what rolling stock you plan to run (locos, cars) before you make any firm decision on corner radii.

TJ


----------



## baboiler (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I am planning on 22" corner radius. The sketch was quick and dirty just as a general reference. What is general practice for center to center spacing for ho track? Thanks again.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabulous track standards from NMRA ...

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/consist.html

Center-to-center info, here ...

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/s-8.html

Most go around 2.5" or so.

TJ


----------

